# Wine from fruit juice?



## junit83 (May 29, 2009)

Got my stuff and im ready to go!... i seen pineapples were pretty cheap at sams club... but my question is... can i start a fruit wine without the fruit..using just the juice....Seems doable but how would one go about it... I would like to do something with pomegrante juice, and maybe some blueberries in there aswell...


----------



## Luc (May 29, 2009)

Just look here:

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/11/enig-in-zijn-soort-one-of-kind.html

It will give you a clue to develop your own recipe from any store-bought juice or fresh juice.

On the right side of my web-log you will find a column with all kinds of links. Links to free downloadable books. That might give you a good start.

Luc


----------



## donnaclif (Jun 1, 2009)

I am a wine lover myself but never knew you can use mango juice to prepare the wine.I am sure it would taste great as i love mangoes,the richest fruit in taste and flavor.


----------



## Tall Grass (Jun 1, 2009)

I just started making wine from store bought fruit juices. My first 5 gallon batch made from fake-strawberry juice is going very well and tastes really good so far (just snuck off a little bit  2nd batch is from a concord grape juice but it's a bit sour tasting.. luckily it's not flat, but I think that's the nature of concord grapes.

my only regret so far is not having an acid titration kit to measure them before jumping in. That's the next item on the list because a few of the 1 gallon experiments have turned out pretty awful tasting  (gallon of dollar store apple juice turned out very sour, totally flat and nasty.. maybe it needed time but I don't think so ? )


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 1, 2009)

Tall tell us how you did the grape, maybe we can help you out.


----------



## koda_ky (Jun 1, 2009)

*Cranberry*

Hi
I just finished my first batch from old orchard frozen cranberry concentrate. it turned out really good. the biggest problem I have is keeping my wife from drinking it. I make just one gallon batches right now and she has already drank two of the five bottles I made. I have a batch of something going all the time. just started a dole pineapple last night. waiting on the blackberries.

Koda


----------



## Wade E (Jun 1, 2009)

Tall, can you tell us these recipes so we can get an idea of why your wines are sour?


----------



## johnhouse78 (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes, a list of your ingredients would be helpful


----------



## Lizzybob (May 4, 2010)

Luc said:


> Just look here:
> 
> http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2008/11/enig-in-zijn-soort-one-of-kind.html
> 
> ...




Just poking around old posts. Very informative blog post! That gives me inspiration


----------



## Lurker (May 5, 2010)

Wow, mangos, I love mangos, I've never made a mango wine and probably never will. But I still love mangos. The wine must be great.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (May 6, 2010)

Lurker said:


> Wow, mangos, I love mangos, I've never made a mango wine and probably never will. But I still love mangos. The wine must be great.



we have mango going now. it smelled delicious fermenting, but at last sample, wasn't the best. gotta wait though, could still be awesome. i need more patience!


----------



## Tom (May 6, 2010)

Tall Grass said:


> I just started making wine from store bought fruit juices. My first 5 gallon batch made from fake-strawberry juice is going very well and tastes really good so far (just snuck off a little bit  2nd batch is from a concord grape juice but it's a bit sour tasting.. luckily it's not flat, but I think that's the nature of concord grapes.
> 
> my only regret so far is not having an acid titration kit to measure them before jumping in. That's the next item on the list because a few of the 1 gallon experiments have turned out pretty awful tasting  (gallon of dollar store apple juice turned out very sour, totally flat and nasty.. maybe it needed time but I don't think so ? )


Please post your recipe. this way we may figure out why its sour


----------



## granda (May 6, 2010)

try this 2ltrs pineapple juice
1ltr carton grape juice
2tspn pectolyse
600g sugar
yeast and yeast nutrient
through it all in but be carefull its very explosive at the start of fermentation it usually takes about a month to be ready and you can drink it straight away 
you can swap the pinapple juice for anything you wany as well(apple,tropical,orange) the worlds your oyster

i find this a great way to get a quick drinking wine while i wait for my fruit wines to be finished


----------

